
How Evan McMullin Could Win Utah and the Presidency - chatmasta
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-evan-mcmullin-could-win-utah-and-the-presidency/
======
bryondowd
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12708344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12708344)

